# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  پروژه بانک اطلاعاتی

## محسن شمس

اگر کسی یه پرژه بانک اطلاعاتی داره بزاره تو این بحث تا ما هم استفاده کنیم

----------

